# Thumbs up to Lancaster Urbs!



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

Am now living in Lancaster and what a fab place it is too Such a lovely city, not too big, not too small and lovely being so near countryside and lake district etc. The Less Than Half Price shop and the Gregsons have a special place in my heart and mind already. 

Cheers for those who have really really  helped me and if anyone is up for a pint then do post or pm to say so


----------



## cesare (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on yer new home!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to 'up north' chuck


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to Lancaster!  Will have to sort out meeting up for a pie and a pint some time


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Welcome to Lancaster!  Will have to sort out meeting up for a pie and a pint some time


Would be most cool-was in the Whaletail at lunchtime on Saturday and looked for you but had no idea what to look for! In my head, I was looking for two people persued by bears on a laptop with Urban 75  on it and big manic on the net all day eyes but all I saw was normal people so you can't have been there


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Welcome to 'up north' chuck


Thankyou. I found a lasagne pie today! But being veggie, could not try it. 
Hope to see you at hebden bridge meetup if can drag tangerinedream away from   watching Blackpool lose at home


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Congrats on yer new home!


Tis lovely A little happily ramshackle terrace with squeaky pine floorboards and nooks and crannies and garden and proper open fireplace which tangerine is obsessed with lighting at all times near the city centre and countryside all at the same time for less than the rent of a rabbithutch in stokenewington Hope to see you soon hereLizziecat loves it too


----------



## Balbi (Feb 20, 2007)

I was up in Lancs at the weekend. Tis glorious


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I was up in Lancs at the weekend. Tis glorious


I know I love walking up past the castle and being all windswept. Very diverse and beautiful. Being from Bath, I actually started hyperventilating when seeing a litre bottle of proper posh balsamic vinegar in the 'less than half price' shop for 99p


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 20, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Would be most cool-was in the Whaletail at lunchtime on Saturday and looked for you but had no idea what to look for! In my head, I was looking for two people persued by bears on a laptop with Urban 75  on it and big manic on the net all day eyes but all I saw was normal people so you can't have been there



Unfortunately a visit from my parents prevented lunch at the Whale Tail but we're almost certainly going to be in there this coming Saturday.  If you go to my public profile there's a link to my myspace page, that's got some photos on it.  Will pm you with my email address


----------



## cesare (Feb 20, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Tis lovely A little happily ramshackle terrace with squeaky pine floorboards and nooks and crannies and garden and proper open fireplace which tangerine is obsessed with lighting at all times near the city centre and countryside all at the same time for less than the rent of a rabbithutch in stokenewington Hope to see you soon hereLizziecat loves it too



That does sound lovely ooo you could get a toasting fork  Will come soon once you've settled in, looking forwards


----------



## lancastermusic (Feb 20, 2007)

oooray for lancaster  glad you have settled in well. doing anything thurs?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

lancastermusic said:
			
		

> oooray for lancaster  glad you have settled in well. doing anything thurs?


The tangerinedream is overwhelmed with work atm but if I can get his nose to the grindtone, will be there-looks like a brilliant night


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> That does sound lovely ooo you could get a toasting fork  Will come soon once you've settled in, looking forwards


Settled in already-come whenever you fancy


----------



## cesare (Feb 20, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Settled in already-come whenever you fancy



Rubs hands YAY! Soon


----------



## lancastermusic (Feb 21, 2007)

> The tangerinedream is overwhelmed with work atm but if I can get his nose to the grindtone, will be there-looks like a brilliant night



cool


----------



## JohnC (Feb 21, 2007)

> Welcome to Lancaster! Will have to sort out meeting up for a pie and a pint some time



And the same from me too. Glad you're liking it here. Now you have to set off on your first quest - to find the *Witches Graveyard*. Off you go. 

Pay a visit to Williamson's Park - it's stunning and it's where my friend Robin works and mulches or whatever gardeners do. Worth a long and leisurely visit.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnC said:
			
		

> And the same from me too. Glad you're liking it here. Now you have to set off on your first quest - to find the *Witches Graveyard*. Off you go.
> 
> Pay a visit to Williamson's Park - it's stunning and it's where my friend Robin works and mulches or whatever gardeners do. Worth a long and leisurely visit.


Might take a gander this weekend-look lovely.   Reading 'The Trials of the Lancaster Witches' at the mo-seen illustration of 'witches grave' near Pendle-is this what you mean or is there a whole graveyard?


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2007)

aha! glad to hear you're settling in.

we'll have to pop over to lancaster sometime soon...


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 28, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> aha! glad to hear you're settling in.
> 
> we'll have to pop over to lancaster sometime soon...


That would be most lovely


----------



## Cerisa (Mar 1, 2007)

ah, you did move up then? well i hope you're enjoying it


----------



## Cerisa (Mar 1, 2007)

oooh and if you go to Williamson's park check out the Butterfly House


----------



## citydreams (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats pet!  

Will be up in summer-time to get some fresh air and steal your gravy


----------

